# Talk about bootleg!



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

This building dates back to 1985. White ungrounded conductors? Come on. 

Also, line supply is aluminum, load side copper. What a waste of copper.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

So that second box is just a splice? Does it feed into the panel in the first picture?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

jeffmoss26 said:


> So that second box is just a splice? Does it feed into the panel in the first picture?


The splice box was the original MDP enclosure. The new MDP is not shown. The white ungrounded conductors is the issue IMO.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I agree.


----------



## tufts46argled (Dec 23, 2007)

Using wire left over from another job!


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

tufts46argled said:


> Using wire left over from another job!


And they ran out of tape that day too? :whistling2:


----------



## Wingman2002 (Jan 2, 2011)

No one has said anything about the FPE panel. You can mark the wires .....


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

You need to upgrade the service, those are temperature indicating conductors. They turn white at 91% of max capacity.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I really don't think the electrons know what color the insulation is. All in all, it really doesn't look too hateful.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

The electrons don't, but the insulation does. It starts black, when it gets hot it starts turning white. Like those mood rings or temperature sensitive paint.

They tried various other colors, white turned out to be the best as most electricians would know there was a problem.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

sarness said:


> The electrons don't, but the insulation does. It starts black, when it gets hot it starts turning white. Like those mood rings or temperature sensitive paint.
> 
> They tried various other colors, white turned out to be the best as most electricians would know there was a problem.


Huh? I can't tell if you're pulling our collective legs or not. I know some old TW fades with age, but I don't think that's a design feature. I've seen the color changing heat shrink you can put on feeders at the termination, but they turn back to their regular color when the conductor cools off.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Late April Fools


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah, was trying to make a funny, guess I'm not any good at it :sad:


----------

